# Wood Pigeon Question



## BaaaaL (Jun 1, 2017)

Hello everyone!

I'm new to these boards, and registered in order to ask a few questions about Common Wood Pigeons. We live near a river, and found a Woodie nest a few weeks back on a tree. Unfortunately, in the weeks to follow loads of trees had been cut down due to them deciding to renovate the area, so I visited the tree multiple times every day to make sure they are okay, since they apparently cut down even trees with nests on it (which I reported to the authorities, but that's a different story)

Apparently, both babies hatched, and eventually they left the nest to perch on the branches of the tree. We also saw their mother visit them at irregular intervals, and a few days back we found them perched at the top of the neighboring tree, so they must be capable of some limited flight. However, today in the morning, I only found the smaller baby on his tree, his brother is nowhere to be seen, even though they have always been on the same branch, or a few branches apart at the most. 

I have grown to love these babies dearly, and I'm somewhat worried something may have happened to him. I last saw them together yesterday evening, and the work in the area haven't started yet for the day, so they can't have hit him with the vehicles or anything. Does he look old enough to learn to fly? If yes, the other baby may have simply decided to fly earlier I guess. 

(the picture with both of them was taken a few days back, the close-up today)

Thanks for the reply!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

It is possible that a predator got him during the night, but more than likely, he is just practicing his wings somewhere. You will probably see him again.

The same thing happened here with 2 young mourning doves. They were just out of the nest, and barely flying. Always together. Then one late afternoon we came out to see only the one little guy sitting on their usual branch. I didn't see the other one that afternoon at all. I was really worried about him, as they are always together. Then sometime the next day, they both showed up together at our front yard feeder. I was so relieved. I'll bet it is probably the same with your 2 birds. Let us know if he shows up.


----------



## BaaaaL (Jun 1, 2017)

Yeah, I don't think that's the case either, they were always together, so a predator would have got them both, and I checked the area wround the tree, and there was absolutely no sign of feathers, and the furthest I've ever seen them from the nest was like 2 trees. I hope they are right, will definitely update.


----------

